# Daylight Savings Time in Mexico



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DST (in Spanish "horario de verano") begins this Sunday at 2 a.m. Don't forget to set your clocks and watches and cellphones, etc., etc. AHEAD one hour before you go to sleep. According to an e-mail I got yesterday from Telmex. this does not apply to the northern border of Mexico or the State of Sonora.


----------

